# I don't know if I'm an ISTP or ESTP



## Diavolo (Jul 30, 2015)

I did the test on 16personalities a while ago, I had ISTP, no surprise. Even though I think I'm not as a loner as other ISTP's.
Just made it a second time and got ESTP 

I feel as myself as an Introvertive person but I like having social connections with other people. But I don't feel myself as much of a loner ISTP's are :bored:


----------



## The Hammer (Aug 24, 2015)

@RoroZoro, ISTPs are technically outgoing for introverts, it just happens in bursts. My pattern for example tends to be that I isolate for periods of time then I have a social binge, rinse and repeat. The difference I find between ISTPs and ESTPs is in their energy level. ESTPs are more energetic, expressive, expansive, and spontaneous. ISTPs are more low key, focused, and deliberate with certain areas in which they specialize and master. You have to see which one of these groups of traits you are more often.

P.S. Roronoa Zoro is a badass character, one of my favs


----------



## Diavolo (Jul 30, 2015)

The Hammer said:


> @RoroZoro, ISTPs are technically outgoing for introverts, it just happens in bursts. My pattern for example tends to be that I isolate for periods of time then I have a social binge, rinse and repeat. The difference I find between ISTPs and ESTPs is in their energy level. ESTPs are more energetic, expressive, expansive, and spontaneous. ISTPs are more low key, focused, and deliberate with certain areas in which they specialize and master. You have to see which one of these groups of traits you are more often.
> 
> P.S. Roronoa Zoro is a badass character, one of my favs


That's right !
I think I'm more of an ISTP after all. I used to never ever talk before, just with my family ofc
(Zoro ftw)


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

RoroZoro said:


> I did the test on 16personalities a while ago, I had ISTP, no surprise. Even though I think I'm not as a loner as other ISTP's.
> Just made it a second time and got ESTP
> 
> I feel as myself as an Introvertive person but I like having social connections with other people. But I don't feel myself as much of a loner ISTP's are :bored:


 @The Hammer makes a good point. Worth looking into. 

However, I want to add that your Enneagram might also play a role. Some ISTPs are more social than others. For instance, I'm an ISTP and a type 9, and I am also female, which means I am more likely to like being "part" of something, but go back and forth between large periods of isolation and socialization. During those moments of socialization, I can come across as very extroverted, only to not want to be bothered for days at a time after I've used up all of my energy. I also enjoy social media for this reason: I get to control when I talk to people, while letting my presence be known. I also have the choice to disappear whenever I wish.


----------



## ISFJ (Nov 26, 2015)

istp


----------

